# Salt Marsh Skiff coming to Everglades City



## hopefishing

New to the forum here, longtime lurker, but never had anything that qualified as a skiff. Well today we officaly changed that, spent the afternoon with Mel and Rose over at Salt Marsh Skiffs in Ft Pierce going over the details of the new 16' CC skiff we are having built. 

Shes gonna be powered by a 40hp 4 stroke tohatsu on a hydraulic jack plate. poling platform, rod holders under the gunnel, CC will have humminbird 999 (does double duty on my tower boat upper station), under the seat will be a small isolated fish box for keeping the harvested fish on ice. Engel cooler in front of CC for seating and refreshments. On the bow will be a 24 volt 80lb thrust Ipilot, which will be removeable of course. On the trailer, going with a B&S custom airboat trailer, which gets me low and lets me launch in a road ditch if I so desire. 

Hardest parts gonna be waiting for her to be built. This boat will serve 2 parts, a platform to service my backcountry Everglades National Park charters on the Everglades City side, and as a personal boat for me to run thats a little cheaper than fishing in a 24' tower boat on my days off. Cant wait to get this skiff in the water. 
Charlie


----------



## Godzuki86

Are you using the 24vmotor off your tower boat? That thing should plane with that TM!

Congrats on the boat


----------



## hopefishing

Thanks for the reply, I run on a pretty busy schedule taking multiple day camping trips down into the glades, the 24 volt troller is so I can run several days at a time without charging. Extra weight, but necessary unfortunately.


----------



## tomahawk

Love those skiffs. What is the lead time on those? Congrats.


----------



## patrickrhea36

Going to love the boat! I have the 14 and fish everglades city often perfect style of boat for around there! Congrats!!


----------



## hopefishing

Gonna get started on the build first week of January. I'm chomping at the bits. All these goodies just waiting for some where to go.


----------



## Ischurman

I'll be in Everglades city with my new SM 14' over the New Year keep an eye out for me!


----------



## hopefishing

Love to check out your ride while your in town, maybe meet you at the bait shop one evening. What days you gonna be down? I'll be launching out of rod and gun with my 24' tower boat.


----------



## Hunt and Fish SRQ

Blewitup-- I have a buddy who's in the market for a Saltmarsh... When you get the boat, I might have to drag my SC18 down there to fish some and hopefully get to check out your skiff!


----------



## Ischurman

I get in town the 30th and leave the 2nd. Shoot me your contact info in a PM. Id be happy to meet up for a little show and tell one evening.


----------



## hopefishing

> Blewitup-- I have a buddy who's in the market for a Saltmarsh... When you get the boat, I might have to drag my SC18 down there to fish some and hopefully get to check out your skiff!


I keep you posted as to when I get her. Love to have y'all come check her out.


----------



## hopefishing

Well here she is
















































Still about a week or two before I get her wet. She's on her way tomorrow to Ocala to have a custom trailer made for her at B&S trailers. Stay tuned


----------



## tomahawk

Sweet!


----------



## kooker

I'm digging those new Tohatsu


----------



## Backwater

My brother had a skiff just like that (litterially looked exactly like that but a tan hull) back in the 80's and we tore up the 10,000 islands and the Glades with.  From Goodland, port of the Isles, Choko to Lostmans.  We thumped more fish than you can shake a stick at (as my grandmah would say).   ;D  Ahhh yes, those were the good ole days....  Great sight fishing boat and it didn't even have a poling platform.  You didn't need it cause the trolling motor did just fine tooling along the banks looking for fish to throw at.  Beats a sore back at the end of the day from poling in that mud.  

Anyway it doesn't take big water well, but ideal for the backwaters.   

Hey guys, tell me about this new Tohatsu? I'm looking to power a new skiff project with a 30hp and was thinking about a Honda 30, but I've had Tohatsu's before (one good, one not so good). Is there any changes to the motor, aside from a new look? Have you seen any comparison reports lately that covers that new model? I'm sure it's less money, right? :-?


----------



## pt448

The 30hp tohastsu is the same as its been for a while. Same as the merc and nissan but lower cost, efi, solid rep. The 4 strokes 40hp and up are new and are a partnership with honda. Not sure of the details.


----------

